# Orange Lake Presentation



## Tommart (Feb 18, 2011)

FYI, I recently stayed at Orange Lake in a 3 bed unit.  It was wonderful.

I went to the sales presentation and wanted to learn about the Points system.  They did a poor job of explaining it, and I felt very unsure about fees and MF.

I got prices on a 2-bed unit.  Started at one price, but eventually got down to one-half that.

Told me MF was about $620, but later learned that did not include about $120 in property taxes.  This did not include points because I own two lockouts (RCI Weeks) and they told me that I didn't need the points.  I could just convert my Weeks to Holiday Inn Points.  I would get about 80K points for each of my weeks.  Conversion fee was $75 (if I remember correctly) for each half of my lockout.  So for $150, I can trade in one of my weeks for about 80K points.  If I wanted to exchange through RCI I could convert to RCI Points (2 for 1) so I could have about 40K RCI Points.

The rule of thumb is each RCI Point costs a little over one cent.  So I would have a little over $400 worth of RCI Points.  My Weeks MF is $670 (4-bed lockout).  So it would cost me over $800 ($670 + $150) to get 40K RCI points and give up two 2-bedroom weeks for one week in a 2 bed unit at Orange Lake.  In addition, I would need to pay at least $800 annually to Orange Lake for MF.  So annual fees would exceed $1600 for a 2 bedroom in off season.  What a deal.  

The closing salesman told me he would throw in 100K Holiday Inn Points for free.  I forgot to ask if this would increase my annual MF.  I assume it does.

Orange Lake is nice, but I still don't know how many points I need for a prime week, or how much the MF would be.  Needless to say, I did not buy.  

I hope this helps anyone who attends a future Orange Lake presentation to ask the right questions.


----------



## carl2591 (Feb 22, 2011)

*holiday Inn at Orange Lake Timeshare tour*

i started taking a piece of paper and pen to take notes with during the speel.. kinda make them nervous for a while.. that way i can have good info for the crowd when we get back.. :whoopie:


----------



## Tommart (Feb 26, 2011)

*Good Suggestion*

Carl,
Good suggestion.  I wish I would would have taken notes.


----------

